# Neustart zu Cataclysm



## Fichtenelch (23. September 2010)

Hi, um es kurz zu machen...ich suche momentan Leute die zu Cataclysm neustarten möchten, idealerweise auf einem neuen Server.
Ich suche keine Leute die durch die neuen Gebiete twinken möchten, sondern echt Spieler die ernsthaft rerollen wollen.
3-4 Leute haben sich mittlerweile gefunden, einer bietet hier auch schonmal eine kleine Plattform um sich auszutauschen: 

http://www.wowgilde.dkp-system.com

Mein Ziel wäre natürlich idealerweise am Ende einen einigermaßen standfesten Raidkader für den neuen Content zu bilden, zu Release bis
BC habe ich sehr viel auf Destromath mit zwei relativ bekannten Gilden geraidet, in WOTLK stehe ich bei 10/12 hm im 25er, es ist also schon
etwas Erfahrung erwünscht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In erster Linie geht es mir aber darum Spaß zu haben und vor allem eine solide Gilde zu bilden, Zweckgemeinschaften wo der einzige Kontakt
darin bestand ICC leerzukloppen hatte ich genug. Der Server wird wahrscheinlich ein PVE Server werden, da 2 Leute absolut keine Lust mehr auf PVP-Server
haben und ich ehrlichgesagt den Sinn darin auch nicht mehr sehe. Open-PVP ist tot, gelegentliches umgeholzt werden beim Farmen und eine teilweise
absolut schreckliche Community...da ist es auf PVE-Servern zumindest ansatzweise etwas chilliger. Aber das kann auch noch ausdiskutiert werden.

Gildenname, etc pp ist alles auch noch offen, ich wollte da jetzt nicht ne Riesenaktion starten und am Ende finden sich nur 6 Leute die mitziehen möchten.
Ein TS zum Beschnuppern würde von einem anderen Kandidaten dann auch gestellt werden.

Jedem muss halt klar sein, ein neuer Server bietet zum Rerollen zwar wieder in etwa die Vanilla Anfangsatmosphäre...aber es kann sich halt eventuell
alles etwas ziehen. Die Leute müssen lvln, Worgenüberschuss würd ich mal tippen, die richtigen Spieler mit den richtigen Klassen müssen gefunden werden
und bis man dann mal 85, equipped und raidfertig ist...da vergeht schon etwas Zeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würd mich freuen wenn sich echt einige Leute finden würden, meldet euch einfach auf der Seite an und dann schauen wir weiter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiklyon (23. September 2010)

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg bei der Suche, mein Freund!

(Guild Wars 2 beeindruckt mich viel mehr als Cataclysm, schon alleine das Dynamische Questen)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem. Good luck. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fichtenelch (23. September 2010)

Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was die Konkurrenz zu Cataclysm angeht, ich komm von WOW einfach nicht ganz los, bzw möchte es auch garnicht. Obwohl ich die Ehre hatte GW2 auf der gamescom andaddeln zu dürfen und es mich schon recht beeindruckt hat...Optik und Design ist halt auch etwas ganz Anderes. Und es reizt mich auch ungemein, aber da ich viel unterwegs bin und an den Laptop gebunden, wird es bei mir leider nicht laufen. Und Kohle für ein richtig dickes gaming-notebook das das Game ansatzweise packen würde habe ich leider nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich bin auch etwas skeptisch, denn es wird echt sehr sehr viel versprochen bei guildwars und ich sehe die Umsetzung als relativ schwierig...grad die Geschichte mit der Eigendynamik der Welt die durch bestimmte Handlungen des Spielers beeinflusst wird...naja...mal abwarten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mich findet man jedenfalls weiterhin in WOW. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XSeymoreX (1. Oktober 2010)

Hi =) 
haben jetzt auch ein Ts server wo man mal des ein oder andre plauderstündchen halten kann =)
wir wollen mit Cata release anfangen also wenn ihr wollt gogo =) 
bewerbung posten und naja dabei sein =)


http://www.wowgilde.dkp-system.com


----------



## EvilChris (5. Oktober 2010)

Mittlerweile haben sich ca. 15-20 interessierte Spieler eingefunden und jede Woche kommen einige hinzu. Momentan gibt es 1-2 mal wöchentlich einen freiwilligen TS-Abend und vieles befindet sich aktuell noch in der Planung und ihr könnt Euch an der Entstehung der Gilde beteiligen.


----------



## EvilChris (8. Oktober 2010)

Kleiner /push für eine gute Sache. Reinschauen lohnt sich!

Klick mich!


----------

